# Linux Fachzeitschriften

## 102039

Hallo!

Gehört zwar nich generell zum Thema Gentoo aber ich frag trotzdem mal  :Smile: 

Könnt ihr Zeitschriften über Linux empfehlen, welche sich mehr an den professionellen User als an den ganz neuen Einsteiger (ala wie installiere ich Ubuntu oder KDE, wie benutz ich KDE) wendet ? Vielleicht auch mehr in die Business Richtung, d.h. z.B. Open-Source Groupware/Content Management/usw Produktvergleiche, praktische Anleitungen und Tips für die Einrichtung, z.B. LDAP, professionelle Hosting Lösungen usw..

Da ich bisher keine Zeitschriften in Richtung Linux gekauft hab, brauch ich ein paar Empfehlungen, wär nett wenn ihr da mal eure Eindrücke schildert.

Gruß,

Wurstteppich

----------

## haggi

Ich glaube auf deine Anforderungen passt ganz gut das Linux Magazin: http://www.linux-magazin.de/ . Bin damit ziemlich zufrieden.

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe auch 

Welche Zeitschriften lest ihr?

Welche Zeitschriften könnt ihr empfehlen?

----------

## 102039

Ja das Linux Magazin hab ich mir grad eben mal an der Tankstelle gekauft und mal kurz drin geblättert, sieht gut aus!

haggi: Wurde in einer der letzten Ausgaben auch Content Management Systeme ala Typo, WebGUI und Konsorten getestet ? Ein Artikel darüber würd mich sehr interessieren.

Danke euch beiden für die Tips!

----------

## haggi

Hab ich jetzt leider nicht so im Kopf. Vielleicht bringt eine Suche auf der Seite vom Linux-Magazin etwas zu Tage!

----------

## ian!

Das Linux Magazin ist eigentlich immer sehr gelungen, wie ich finde.

Ansonsten mal hier reinschauen: http://www.linuxenterprise.de/

----------

## Hilefoks

Auch immer gut gelungen ist die freeX.

http://www.cul.de/freex.html

Allerdings eher etwas für professionellen SysAdmins und nicht auf Linux beschränkt.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Anarcho

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Auch immer gut gelungen ist die freeX.
> 
> http://www.cul.de/freex.html
> 
> Allerdings eher etwas für professionellen SysAdmins und nicht auf Linux beschränkt.
> ...

 

Und vor allem leider nicht so billig. 10  pro ausgabe ist schon was. Dafür kommt die auch nicht jeden Monat raus, oder?

Ausserdem ist das Blatt schon recht dünn.

----------

## happyfish

freeX kommt aller 2 monate, hat kaum werbung und ist sehr gehaltvoll und informativ. ist die 10eur wert, zumindest bei ausgabe 4/2005 (EDIT: auch 4 Seiten zu Mambo).

interessant ist auch noch hakin9 von http://www.haking.pl/de/ (kein linuxmagazin im engeren sinn, aber viel info)Last edited by happyfish on Fri Jul 01, 2005 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mr_elch

 *Wurstteppich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wurde in einer der letzten Ausgaben auch Content Management Systeme ala Typo, WebGUI und Konsorten getestet ? Ein Artikel darüber würd mich sehr interessieren.

 

Es gab im März ein Sonderheft namens "Web Edition", siehe http://www.linux-magazin.de/Produkte/lms_2005_2.html

Dort waren ausführliche Artikel über CMS, Wikis, Weblog-Systeme etc. drin. Bei Interesse kannst Du das Heft über die Webseite nachbestellen.

----------

## 102039

Ich danke euch nochmals! Es waren einige interessante Magazine dabei, die ich nachbestellen werden, bzw auf die ich demnächst mal im Laden zu achten hab  :Wink: 

----------

## xces

 *happyfish wrote:*   

> interessant ist auch noch hakin9 von http://www.haking.pl/de/ (kein linuxmagazin im engeren sinn, aber viel info)

 

Hakin9? Waren das nicht die, die alte Artikel von SecurityFocus.com übersetzen und ein paar Fehler einbauen? :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tinitus

linux-magazin.de

easylinux.de

----------

## SkaaliaN

Eine Zeitschrift die sich auf Gentoo spezialisiert oder viele Gentoo-Themen hat gibt es nicht..oder!?

mfg

mattez

----------

## chrib

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> Eine Zeitschrift die sich auf Gentoo spezialisiert oder viele Gentoo-Themen hat gibt es nicht..oder!?

 

Nein, weil die Zielgruppe einfach zu klein ist. Abgesehen davon bedarf es meiner Meinung auch keiner Spezialisierung, da sich normalerweise die Artikel z.B. im Linux-Magazin auch ohne grosse Probleme auf Gentoo, Fedora, SuSE etc. anwenden lassen.

----------

## 102039

ian! du hast die Linux Enterprise noch erwähnt, hab zwar auch mal in den anderen Threads geguckt, aber wie ist denn deine Erfahrung da ? Vom Linux Magazin konnte ich mir ja schon einen Eindruck machen, habe die Zeitschrift ja an der Tankstelle letztens gekauft und finde sie eigentlich vom Inhalt her sehr gut. Die Linux Enterprise findet man aber anscheinend nicht allzuoft, doch die Themen die ich auf der Homepage dort gesehen habe fand ich schon sehr interessant und würd daher gern mal wissen was eure oder deine (ian) Eindrücke davon sind.

Gruß,

Wurstteppich

----------

